# Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]



## Robsessed (18 November 2008)

Hallo!


Ich habe ein Problem und hoffe, das mir hier jemand helfen kann. Ich habe auch schon die ganzen Threads durchstöbert, aber es scheint mir, dass ich ein Einzelfall bin 

Nun, ich habe heute ( 18. November 08 ) eine Mahnung der Firma NEXNET erhalten, in der insgesamt 32,68 € gefordert werden. Angeblich hätte ich bereits eine Mahnung erhalten, hätte aber nicht gezahlt. Der springende Punkt ist: ich habe zuvor keine Mahnung erhalten. Außerdem habe ich mir einmal das Datum und den Hauptbetrag der Zahlung angesehen - 23.08.2005!!! das ist bereits über drei Jahre her und jetzt kommt plötzlich eine Mahnung? Was mir auch merkwürig vorkommt, ist, dass die Hauptforderung nur 1,19 € sind, ich aber dank Rechtanwaltgebühr etc. 32,68 € berappen soll.


Nun lautet meine Frage: Gibt es nicht so etwas wie eine Verjährungsfrist bei Rechnungen? Selbst, wenn die Mahnung berechtigt sein sollte, was laut meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis nicht sein kann - mal angesehen davon, dass ich nie eine Mahnung erhalten habe - ist die Firma bzw. das Unternehmen, dass durch NEXNET ihr Geld eintreibt nicht selbst Schuld, wenn sie ihren Anspruch erst 3 Jahre später geltend machen?


Und ist diese NEXNET GmbH sowie ihre Kunden überhaupt seriös? Scheinbar treiben NEXNET ja öfter Geld von "Problemkunden" und dubiosen Unternehmen ein... Ich weiß daher nicht, wie ich nun handeln soll.


Bereits vielen Dank für die Hilfe und/oder Vorschläge 
Liebe Grüße
Robsessed


----------



## Marco (19 November 2008)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*



Robsessed schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem und hoffe, das mir hier jemand helfen kann. Ich habe auch schon die ganzen Threads durchstöbert, aber es scheint mir, dass ich ein Einzelfall bin



Echt? Ich habe bei der Suche gleich mehrere Treffer siehe



> Nun, ich habe heute ( 18. November 08 ) eine Mahnung der Firma NEXNET erhalten, in der insgesamt 32,68 € gefordert werden. Angeblich hätte ich bereits eine Mahnung erhalten, hätte aber nicht gezahlt. Der springende Punkt ist: ich habe zuvor keine Mahnung erhalten. Außerdem habe ich mir einmal das Datum und den Hauptbetrag der Zahlung angesehen - 23.08.2005!!! das ist bereits über drei Jahre her und jetzt kommt plötzlich eine Mahnung?





> Nun lautet meine Frage: Gibt es nicht so etwas wie eine Verjährungsfrist bei Rechnungen? Selbst, wenn die Mahnung berechtigt sein sollte, was laut meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis nicht sein kann - mal angesehen davon, dass ich nie eine Mahnung erhalten habe - ist die Firma bzw. das Unternehmen, dass durch NEXNET ihr Geld eintreibt nicht selbst Schuld, wenn sie ihren Anspruch erst 3 Jahre später geltend machen?



Die Verjährung erfolgt zum Jahresende. Und wenn die Forderung nicht berechtigt ist würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen.




> Und ist diese NEXNET GmbH sowie ihre Kunden überhaupt seriös? Scheinbar treiben NEXNET ja öfter Geld von "Problemkunden" und dubiosen Unternehmen ein... Ich weiß daher nicht, wie ich nun handeln soll.



Wenn du eine Suchmaschine bedienen kannst, findest du etwas dazu.

Gruß Marco


----------



## jupp11 (19 November 2008)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*

§ 195 BGB Regelmäßige Verjährungsfrist


> § 195
> Regelmäßige Verjährungsfrist
> 
> Die regelmäßige Verjährungsfrist beträgt drei Jahre.


----------



## drboe (23 November 2008)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*

Man beachte auch: 



			
				§ 199 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> *Beginn der regelmäßigen Verjährungsfrist und Höchstfristen*
> 
> (1) Die regelmäßige Verjährungsfrist beginnt mit dem Schluss des Jahres, in dem
> 1. 	der Anspruch entstanden ist ....



BTW: dass der Anspruch zurecht besteht, muss Nexnet erst einmal nachweisen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2008)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*

Hallo,
habe heute auch eine Zahlungsaufforderung von einer Berliner Rechtsanwaltskanzlei bekommen.
1,19Euro soll ich über Telegate Ag vertelefoniert haben und nexnet hat mir angeblich am 22.07.2005 eine Mahnung geschickt. Habe dann sofort in der Kanzlei angerufen und gefragt was das soll. Der Mensch am Telefon war völlig unfreundlich und rasselte mir zügig eine Telefonnr. runter die ich angeblich vor 3 Jahren angerufen haben soll und legte dann auf.
Also wenn das rechtens ist kann ja jeder nach Jahren mit Forderungen kommen die man nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2008)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*

Meine Freundin hat auch heute eine Mahnung bekommen auhc über 1,19€ natürlich von Telegate.

Wie verhält man sich denn jetzt richtig meine Freundin hat Angst das da jetzt noch mehr kommt.

Kann man denn nicht ne Anzeige machen bei der Polizei ??

Danke 

lURKS


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*

euch mal die hand reicht....
ist mir heute genau sooo passiert. 
scheint methode zu haben.
werd morgen mal unverbindlich die rechtsberatung meiner rechtsschutzversicherung anrufen und euch mitteilen.
die jungs sind witzig.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*

sodala,
habe heute mit meinem anwalt telefoniert. da ich ne rechtsschutzversicherung habe, war dieses gespräch kostenlos.viel schlauer bin ich zwar noch nicht, er hat mit aber auf jeden fall geratenschriftliche nachweise für die angebliche forderung anzuforden.
werde dies jetzt auch tun und mal abwarten.
greets


----------



## Wolfgang (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*

Hallo!

Auch ich habe heute ein solches Schreiben von einem Rechtsanwalt erhalten. Die Forderung beläuft sich auf knapp 33,- Euro incl. Anwaltsgebühren, 2,63 Euro soll ich über telegate vertelefoniert haben, und zwar am 09.02.2005. Ich kann damit absolut nichts anfangen, habe weder eine Rechnung noch eine Mahnung erhalten in den letzten 46 Monaten.

Also, ich sehe das als Abzocke an, zumal es ja offensichtlich mehr Leute trifft. Denen müsste man mit einer Sammelklage den Hahn abdrehen.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*



Wolfgang schrieb:


> Denen müsste man mit einer Sammelklage den Hahn abdrehen.


Wir sind nicht in USA
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*

Hallo habe heute auch ein Schreiben von denen bekommen. Die verlangen von mir auch einen Betrag von etwa 35€ inklusive 25€ Rechtsanwaltsgebühr, die ich bis 11.12.08 begleichen soll.
Ich kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern, dass ich eine Rechnung von denen bekommen habe.
kann jemand mir sagen, was man jetzt dagegen tuen kann?


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*

Momentan rollen durch das gesamte Bundesland Mahnungen der Firma Nexnet...alle nach dem gleichen Prinzip. Es werden Rechnungen aus 2005 angemahnt. 
Da in wenigen Tagen diese wahrscheinlich sowieso ungerechtfertigten Rechnungen verjähren, wird ein psychologischer Trick dahinter vermutet. Und natürlich hat niemand vorher eine Rechnung oder Mahnung erhalten.
Der angebliche Einzelgesprächsnachweis des Berliner Anwaltbüros wird wahrscheinlich im Klagefall einer gerichtlichen Prüfung nicht stand halten. Wer sich sicher ist, auch im Jahre 2005 immer alle Telefonrechnungen pünktlich bezahlt zu haben, kann sich entspannt zurück lehnen.
wer sich jedoch genau absichern möchte, kann bei der Bundesnetzagentur das technische Prüfprotokoll 1A verlangen, welches lückenlos genau aufzeichnet, wann von welchem Anschluss welcher Teilnehmer angerufen wurde.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*

woraus sich meine nächste frage ergibt:
ich habe seit damals 2 x den telefonanbieter gewechselt.
wie schaut es dann mit diesem protokoll aus?
meine damalige nummer hab ich nicht mehr.
ich bin mal auf eine antwort bez. meines anschreibens gespannt.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*

Na danke ab heute zähle ich auch zu den Kreis der glücklichen die diese Hiobsbotschaft erhalten haben. Fahre morgen zur Schufa um rauszubekommen ob dort irgendwas drin steht und dann wohl zur Verbraucherzentrale. Irgendwie hört und liest sich das nach verarsche. Mal schauen was ich rausbekomme, aber ein starkes Stück ist es schon das ich gestern dieses Schreiben erhielt und bis zum 11.ten, also morgen, schon bezahlt haben soll.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 März 2009)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*

alle faxnummern die ich von der firma nextnet gefunden und angewählt habe funktionieren nicht!!

kann jemand helfen??

gruss

p.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe heute die letzte Mahnung für den Quatsch erhalten. Angeblich habe ich  am 26.08.05 für 2,38 € telefoniert. Auch ich kann es nicht navollziehen und habe den Anwälten, die auf diese läpschen 2,38€ nochmal knapp 32 € draufgeschlagen haben eine Mail geschickt, dass ich keine REchnung und keine Mahnung erhalten habe und die erstmal sehen will,  bevor ich auch nur ansatzweise IRGENDWAS bezahle.
Und selbst wenn es richtig sein sollte, dann wird NUR die Hauptforderung gezahlt. Und keine Anwaltskosten. 
Ich glaub die spinnen.....!!!! Echt wahr


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*

...dann schau dir doch mal den mitgelieferten Einzelverbindungsnachweis an. Kann es sein, dass da z. B. was von "Inlandsauskunft" über die 11880 steht?

Nexnet vertritt z. B. auch die Telegate AG, für die schon ´s Vronerl geworben hatte. Und die wiederum bieten über die Auskunft natürlich auch gleich die Verbindung mit dem anderen Teilnehmer an, was zu einer separaten Rechnung vom "anderen Anbieter" dann in der Telefonrechnung auftaucht (siehe Rechnungen aus 2005!)


----------



## Dawny (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*

Hi mich hast auch getroffen 8.1.07 angeblich inlandsauskunft angerufen. nu wollen die herren 33 euro. Mittwoch bin ich erstmal bei meinem anwalt damit, steht ja genug über google da drin. ne mahnung bekam ich nämlich nciht


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ich bekam heute Post!*

Rechtsanwaltskanzlei Bussek & Mengede schickte mir eine Rechnung über 35,12€. 
Sollte der NEXNT GmbH zahlen wegen nicht bezahlter Rechnung vom 03.05.2006!!!!
Damals angeblich 0,90€ Betrag! Ich hätte bereits eine Mahnung erhalten ! Habe ich aber nicht und kenne die Firma auch nicht, damals ist schon länger her, kam schon mal sowas von der Kanzlei, bin nicht weiter eingegenagen und dann kam auch nix mehr, und heute der Brief über einen ganz anderen Betrag, Denke das es Abzocke ist, werde ihn einfach entsorgen! 

LG Maria / Niederrhein...


----------



## krennz (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*

Die Verjährungsfrist beträgt in der Regel für Verbraucher 3 Jahre zum Jahresende. Gerechnet wird dies ab Rechnungsdatum.

Ein Beispiel:  REchnungsdatum 31.7.2006, Verjährung 3 Jahre = 31.7.2009? Nein, da zum Jahresende tritt hier die Verjährung am 31.12.2009 in Kraft. Ab dem 1.1.2010 besteht keine reguläre Forderung mehr.

Trotzdem versuchen Firmen und Inkasso oder Rechtsanwälte auch diese Forderungen noch beizutreiben. 

Eine normale Mahnung unterbricht die Verjährungsfrist nicht.  

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Verjährungsfrist bei Mahnung? [NEXNET]*

Zitat:

Ein Beispiel: REchnungsdatum 31.7.2006, Verjährung 3 Jahre = 31.7.2009? Nein, da zum Jahresende tritt hier die Verjährung am 31.12.2009 in Kraft. Ab dem 1.1.2010 besteht keine reguläre Forderung mehr.

***

Letzteres stimmt nun gerade nicht: die Forderung besteht nämlich fort, sie ist nur einredebehaftet. Heißt: wenn die Forderung eingeklagt wird und der Schuldner nicht die Einrede der Verjährung erhebt, verurteilt der Richter!!

RAUG


----------

